

Curated video lists worth geeking out about - stdclass
http://www.hackertalks.io

======
kephra
3 video suggestions for geeks:

HaXXXoR
[http://web.archive.org/web/20081010173653/http://www.haxxxor...](http://web.archive.org/web/20081010173653/http://www.haxxxor.com/dvd.html)

Plug and Pray <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plug_%26_Pray>

8th Wonderland <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1060234/>

------
davecap1
If anyone's interested, I'm working on a startup called 5by
(<http://www.5by.com>) which is all about curated video. We have a HN channel
(<http://www.5by.com/hacker-news>). No mobile app yet though, sorry about
that!

~~~
windock
Angular.js! That's nice. I may advice you to submit your site to
<http://builtwith.angularjs.org/>

~~~
davecap1
I submitted a pull request! Seems that there's a lot of pull requests in front
of me :)

------
feniv
Hey stdclass, I have a quick and dirty fix for the mobile issue:

Change the z-index of "first-col" to -1. That way everything still appears as
it is on desktops (since you're using fixed positioning), but the subscription
field will gracefully hide to the back when you scroll right on mobile
devices.

You might also want to add a background to the article block. Everything in
the background (i.e. the subscription field) shows through otherwise.

~~~
andreasklinger
hi, author here.

thanks for that. the mobile view is a mess. i will hotfix your suggestions
now.

the site was more a sideproject to get back into coding. i under-estimated the
positive response to be honest.

------
jonemo
Is it intentional that these are recorded talks only or will this diversify as
the content grows?

I am curating a daily video feed at <http://manufacturingporn.com/> and am
trying to make a point of limiting the number of narrated videos. Still not
sure if this is a good idea or not, traffic numbers aren't big enough to allow
for a statistically relevant conclusion.

~~~
MasterScrat
"manufacturingporn.com" really sounds like you're dealing with another kind of
material.

~~~
hkmurakami
Agreed. I imagine some filters are going to block that domain.

~~~
jonemo
Having a domain that includes "porn" was on my bucket list.

------
saurabh
I am getting this

Heroku | No such app There is no app configured at that hostname. Perhaps the
app owner has renamed it, or you mistyped the URL.

~~~
stdclass
Sorry, i accidentally posted the URL without www.

The right URL: <http://www.hackertalks.io>

------
adyio
Design tip: you might want to increase the color contrast. White text on a
light grey background isn't very legible.

A useful tool to check color contrast is Paciello's Contrast Analyser [1]

[1]<http://www.paciellogroup.com/resources/contrastAnalyser>

------
andreasklinger
As the public response is by far better than anticipated i will continue with
this project.

If you have recommendations for topics or curators please let me know here or
via twitter: @andreasklinger

Thanks!

ps: Please ignore the layout-quirks for now. I will fix that the next weeks.

~~~
grosskur
Looks great. I'd definitely subscribe if there was an Atom or RSS feed.

------
elliotf
Is it oversight or conscious decision that the layout requires a wide screen?

I'm getting horizontal scrolling at 1200px wide, which is something that is
happening more and more.

~~~
andreasklinger
oversight.

started with a ui idea and didn't take the time to finish it properly.

not 100% happy with the outcome.

------
mbrameld
This site is completely unusable on an iPhone.

~~~
feniv
Same here on Android and essentially any mobile platforms. The fixed div
"first-col" is covering everything else.

~~~
andreasklinger
hi, author here.

yes sorry for the mobile view. the website was a project of mine to get back
into coding.

i am not happy with the template to be honest. not my best ux/ui work.

but as you say especially the mobile view is broken. i will fix this within
the next week.

------
guiomie
I was waitting for something like this.

